

Parallel Programming, a book by Paul McKenney - alexkon
http://paulmck.livejournal.com/23027.html

======
JoshTriplett
I've followed the development of this book for several years, and it has
progressed quite well in that time. It currently has a good combination of
"documentation nobody else ever bothered to write" on many forms of
synchronization, from the simple to the cutting edge, with a bit of a peek
beyond that. It has a ways to go before it could become a publishable book,
but by the standards of software documentation it represents one of the best
references I've seen.

------
ds45
I need a good writeup on parallel (distributed?) data structures, that is,
ways of storing and accessing lists and such across multiple nodes. I flipped
to that section of the book and it was blank. Plus, this seems to assume
shared memory. Does anyone have a good source? Does one even exist?

~~~
loumf
Not sure if this is what you want, but Chris Okasaki's "Purely Functional Data
Structures" are data-structures that can be accessed in multiple threads
because changes result in new versions.

[http://www.amazon.com/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Oka...](http://www.amazon.com/Purely-Functional-Structures-Chris-
Okasaki/dp/0521663504)

~~~
pmjordan
The data structures in that book are also geared towards shared memory;
actually, it doesn't cover parallel programming at all, it's just that
functional data structures happen to be a good fit for concurrent access in
shared memory systems.

You might have more success finding what you want in HPC literature, or maybe
in the Erlang community.

That said, it's a decent book, although not exactly a light read; I did
struggle to follow some of the numerous proofs. You'll probably find it easier
if you have a CompSci background.

------
makmanalp
Direct link to book:
[http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/paulmck/perfbook/p...](http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/paulmck/perfbook/perfbook.html)

